# Grilled pork chops....ala Pepsi & Ketcup



## Puff1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Grilled Pepsi & ketchup porkchops, a family favorite!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Them pics look great ~ Right up to the Light Beer!   You boyz that drink that sh.....crap.. #-o


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh that looks good!  I've made Coca Cola chicken before in the oven and in the crock pot but I don't think I put onions and peppers in it.  I do like the flavors  of Pepsi or Coke with the ketchup.  Might have to try that sometimes!

Great pics, Puff!  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 21, 2006)

Man Puff, those pics look good.  I love seeing the flames in the pics.  It looks like they are cooking right there on the screen


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 21, 2006)

You do have that recipe posted in the proper section I presume. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice Puff! But your choice of beer?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks good Puff....No wonder you drink everyone elses beer...... :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't have a set in stone recipe for this, Iposted the ingredients in the pork section. Use your'e best judgement, you can add other things to it.
Everytime I make it , it comes out a little different. But still has the great flavor of Pepsi & ketchup.



Beer is made by a beer factory :grin:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 22, 2006)

Interesting flavor combo...looks great


----------



## Finney (Jul 22, 2006)

That looks great Puff.
Howz about making me some of that.


----------



## Griff (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks good Puff. I have a friend that makes some tasty Dr. Pepper pork chops in the oven, but they are not nearly as colorful as yours.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> That looks great Puff.
> Howz about making me some of that.


Maybe next month :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Looks good Puff. I have a friend that makes some tasty Dr. Pepper pork chops in the oven, but they are not nearly as colorful as yours.
> 
> Griff


Now that sounds like an experiment!
I don't drink pop/soda, but i'll have to try that one,Dr. Pepper is tasty :!:


----------



## DaleP (Jul 23, 2006)

Those chops wouldnt have made it inside my house. Looked good naked to me. But the finished product did look fantastic.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 23, 2006)

I agree those chops looked fantastic.  I'd have ate them right off the grill! :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

caroline's rub said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3ev7qq8n]Them pics look great ~ Right up to the Light Beer!   You boyz that drink that sh.....crap.. #-o



I think the Canadians would argue that any beer below the border is light beer!  :!:[/quote:3ev7qq8n]
And I would agree with them.  That's why I drink Labatt Blue (and not the lite either) out of the bottle.


----------



## Griff (Jul 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I think the Canadians would argue that any beer below the border is light beer!
> And I would agree with them.  That's why I drink Labatt Blue (and not the lite either) out of the bottle.



It's a toss up whether I prefer Labatt's Blue or Molson Canadian. Both are great beers.

Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 26, 2006)

Well Griff, I find that either one or both are very pleasing to the pallet.


----------

